# Pelicula fotosensible/fotoresistente para PCB



## zXTury (Jun 3, 2011)

Resulta que tenia un proyecto de un amplificador y por mas que quise hacer mi PCB con el metodo de la plancha, por primera vez no me salio para nada!! ni con fotocopia, ni acetato, papel de transferencia (esas de Steren - Mexico ), papel de revista.. NADA y decidi por un metodo mas eficiente..

empeze a leer sobre las insoladoras y me decidi por hacer la mia, el problema es que aqui donde vivo (BC, Mexico) no eh podido ni encontrar las placas ya fotosensibles, ni el barniz (laca) y mucho menos los quimicos para hacer una casera (bicromato, tampoco agar agar.. nuevamente NADA) asi que ya buscando mas en internet encontre esto:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-63250572-dry-film-photoresist-para-grabado-de-pcb-circuito-impreso-_JM_

es una pelicula en seco (obvio) para asi hacer fotosensibles las placas de cobre, es decir, lo que aqui todo el mundo menciona es el liquido y demas.. lo que yo encontre fue una pelicula que viene sustituyendo esto.. 

mi pregunta es: que opinan? si creen que funcione? seria mucho mas sencillo no creen?

gracias!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2011)

zXTury dijo:


> mi pregunta es: que opinan? si creen que funcione? seria mucho mas sencillo no creen?
> 
> gracias!



Saludos compañero.

Es la primera vez que leo algo sobre esto. Y que te puedo decir:
Escuchar la opinión de alguien que sí tenga referencias o conozca de primera mano el producto, o que seas tú el que pruebe este sistema dado que no te queda otra opción.

La verdad que tiene buena pinta.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola:

Yo compre una tira de unos cuantos metros de ese "photosensible dry film" bastante barato, habia visto videos de como usarlo y me parecio interesante... solo me ha dado tiempo a probarlo un par de veces, pero te puedo decir que funciona, lo que se me hizo mas dificil era pegar el film a la placa de cobre, ya que al principio descuide de que estuviera completamente limpio, y al intentar revelarlo se me despego entero, por eso te recomiendo que limpies muy bien el cobre antes de pegar el film... por lo de mas todo bien, de todos modos, sugiero que busques videos de como usar el material, para que veas y aprendas antes de probar.

PD: Ya sabes que para revelar puedes uasar sosa caustica... solo mencionar que este film fotosensible, al igual que el mio, es negativo; un detalle importante que se me paso cuando hize la primera placa con este metodo.

un saludo


----------



## alcorte (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola eL1ct:

Te hago una pregunta, vos compraste el revelador de esa marca o usaste otro. Porque yo estoy pensando en comprar ese film y queria saber que recomendas.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 4, 2011)

Lo cierto es que no he probado el revelador de marca, asi que no te puedo recomendar uno u otro, lo que se es que con sosa caustica tambien se pueden revelar, lo puedes comprar en cualquier droguereia o en el supermercado mismo, y es mucho mas barato.  Lo que se me hace dificil es pillar la medida apropiada, es decir cuanta sosa caustica hay que disolver... supongo que cada uno tendra su "receta"... todavia estoy desarrollando la mia.


PD: te puedo poner unas "recetas" que encontre por ahi (no recuerdo de donde las saque, ya que las voy apuntando en un .txt , siento no poder dar referencias de los autores):

Para revelar:

-Una cucharilla de café (con sosa caustica, no cafe) disuelto en un litro de agua.

-sosa caustica 9 gramos + 1 litro de agua templada a unos 30º (agua del grifo caliente, va perfectamente).

Un consejo(tampoco recuerdo de quien es este consejo... pero me parece interesante saberlo):

Cuanto mas lenta es la reacción del revelador o del atacado los resultados son de mas calidad(mas agua, mas lento). Mas rapido menos control y puede ser desastroso.


----------



## alcorte (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola eL1ct:

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, y gracias por las recetas. Mira yo ya compre el dry-film y el revelador, son 10 hojas A4 del dry film y 200gr de revelador, todo lo pague 9 dolares y me llega esta semana... ni bien hago unas pruebas te cuento como me fue.


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 4, 2011)

De nada... supongo que con el revelador ira mejor que con la sosa caustica, ademas lo conseguiste a buen precio... ya nos contaras


----------



## DanielNR (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola a todos!! Hace poco que me he construido mi propia insoladora a led's UV. Con temporizador incluido y la verdad es que funciona muy bien. Me gustaría que me aclararan algunas cuestiones que tengo al hacer el revelado y el posterior atacado:

Lo de hacer el revelado con sosa caústica, ¿sólo es para placas fotosensibles negativas o también sirve para las positivas?

Una vez que tienen el revelado hecho, cuál es el mejor método (calidad-precio) para el atacado de la placa? Hay personas que utilizan agua oxigenada de 110 volúmenes, otras usan percluroro férrico ... ¿En qué proporción se deben emplear estos productos químicos?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 15, 2011)

DanielNR dijo:


> Lo de hacer el revelado con sosa caústica, ¿sólo es para placas fotosensibles negativas o también sirve para las positivas?



Para ambas.



DanielNR dijo:


> Una vez que tienen el revelado hecho, cuál es el mejor método  (calidad-precio) para el atacado de la placa? Hay personas que utilizan  agua oxigenada de 110 volúmenes, otras usan percluroro férrico ... ¿En  qué proporción se deben emplear estos productos químicos?



Yo solo te puedo hablar del método del agua oxigenada, jamas he comprado, ni he utilizado el P. férrico.

Llevo ventipico años utilizándolo y como funciona de maravilla, no quiero ni probar otro

La proporción para el preparado es;
por cada dos partes de agua fuerte, una de agua oxigenada de 110 Volúmenes.
Es aconsejable tener cerca un poco de agua del grifo, por si al introducir el PCB se observa que la reación es un poco elevada, se añade un pelín y a funcionar.
En 4 o 5 minutos, listo el PCB.......ah.....el preparado no se ha de calentar previamente, todo se hace en temperatura ambiente.

Precios:

1L. Agua fuerte → 1 Euro.
1/2L. Agua oxigenada 110 → 4 Euros.

Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR (Jun 17, 2011)

Muchas gracias Electronec. Ayer probé de hacer el revelado con sosa y parece ser que es demasiado fuerte, quizás me pasé en la proporción de sosa. De todas formas, probaré con acetona, para comprobar otro nuevo revelado y según los resultados, probaré con alcohol también. Ya os comentaré cómo me ha ido.
Saludos!!


----------



## tormento (Jul 5, 2011)

no entendi en donde imprimen el circuito en el positivo o el negativo. Por que yo hago con el metodo plancha/papel fino ilustracion/laser y me va de diez pero si a ustedes les va mejor me quedo con su metodo lo unico que me interesa es que pueda tener pistas del tamano de un cabello que es para smd 
o la otra seria que alguien sepa hacer el barniz fotosensible para pintar el cobre directamente y asi pasar con transparencia y luz ultravioleta


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 25, 2011)

Se ve genial el dryfilm pero esta caro


----------



## gustavo (Nov 25, 2011)

Esta buenisimo, lastima el precio! es mejor el metodo de serigrafia o con laca fotosensible!
Yo uso laca fotosensible o a plancha jajaj  en algun momento me animare a utilizar el metodo de serigrafia, saludos!


----------



## eL1ct (Nov 29, 2011)

@tormento: Lo del positivo y el negativo es por que; el que yo tengo por ejemplo, al ser negativo, tengo que poner las pistas en transpatente, y lo que quiero que se coma el acido tapado. Ya que  donde le da el UV se "seca" por decirlo de algun modo (y no se va con el revelador).

Puedes conseguir pistas muy finas si utilizas el metodo apropiadamente:

Una cosa muy importante, como dije antes, es que la placa debe estar muy limpia y pulida, para que el dry film se pegue bien. Esto da igual si quieres hacer pistas gordas o finas, es importante.

Lo mas importante en mi opinion es el soporte transparente donde imprimes el circuito ("mascara") sea buena (Imprimir con laser y en papel transparente)... yo lo suelo pasar un par de veces (con cuidado) por la impresora laser para que haga una buena capa y asi no pase la luz por donde no debe (*1). Y si quieres hacer pistas muy finas, debes tener en cuenta poner la tinta acia el lado de la placa, ya que, de otro modo la luz se desenfocaria, y perderiamos precision.

Tambien es importante el tiempo de exposicion (que supongo que variara de una insoladora a otra), ya que si lo dejas demasiado en el "horno", las pistas se secan demasiado, y se rescebrajan incluso se despegan.

Por lo de mas, a la hora de revelar estar atentos, y no dejarlo demasiado tiempo sumerjido.


-*1: es dificil conseguir que imprima exactamente una capa encima de la otra,  pero al fin lo consegui, el secreto esta a la ora de volver a poner el  plastiquillo alinearlo acia un lado y que toque los rodillos de  alimentacion

Esto es lo que he aprendido asta ahora... espero que les sirva

Un saludo


----------



## eL1ct (Nov 21, 2012)

Aqui hay un tutorial donde explica muy detalladamente como utilizar el "photosensible dry film":

http://mextronics.com/index.php?opt...toresist&catid=28:circuitos-impresos&Itemid=2


----------



## foso (Abr 5, 2016)

Alguno esta canchero con la fabricación de PCB con película fotosensible? 
Resulta que cuando miro mis transparencias a la luz, pasa algo de luz por las zonas que deberían ser negras, y luego eso se ve reflejado en el PCB. De hecho me están saliendo muy mal. Y tengo mi impresora en la mayor calidad posible.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2016)

Consigue *"Ennegredor de tóner"*, es un aerosol que resalta el negro de las impresiones láser y cubre imperfecciones


----------



## foso (Abr 6, 2016)

Veo que es un aerosol, al hecharle a la lámina no me oscurecería también las partes que no llevan toner?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2016)

foso dijo:


> Veo que es un aerosol, al hecharle a la lámina no me oscurecería también las partes que no llevan toner?



No realicé demasiadas pruebas, pero no me parece.
Yo empleo papel vegetal de dibujo y no lo oscurece, por el contrario, queda mas traslúcido.

Es un barniz incoloro, solo reacciona donde hay tóner.


----------



## foso (Abr 6, 2016)

Muchas gracias, me vino bien también el dato de papel vegetal, voy a probarlo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 6, 2016)

hola 





foso dijo:


> Muchas gracias, me vino bien también el dato de papel vegetal, voy a probarlo.


tambien esta la posibilidad (si usas la lamina de film para impresora laser) que lo pongas doble​ o sea una imprecion sobre la otra ( muy bien alineadas) ., y luego las sujetes .,  por los cuatro bordes con cinta trasparente ( asi la alineacion se mantiene) y podes colocarlas comodamente .,  sobre el cobre o la placa​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 6, 2016)

foso dijo:


> Alguno esta canchero con la fabricación de PCB con película fotosensible?
> Resulta que cuando miro mis transparencias a la luz, pasa algo de luz por las zonas que deberían ser negras, y luego eso se ve reflejado en el PCB. De hecho me están saliendo muy mal. Y tengo mi impresora en la mayor calidad posible.


Posibles causas y soluciones:


Rodillos del cartucho de toner, sucios. (Limpiarlos con con cuidado con alcohol isopropílico.)
Exceso de contraste en la configuración de impresión. (Probar con el 70%)
Papel inadecuado para la impresión. (Usar papel albanene "vegetal", ya que algunas impresoras láser no soportan laminas de acetato.)
Toner de mala calidad. (Si el cartucho ha sido recargado, probar otra marca de toner.)
No todas las impresoras tienen la resolución que requiere un circuito impreso.
Cuando se le va a dar uso para hacer circuitos impresos, conviene elegir una de buena calidad.
También puedes llevar tu circuitos 1:1 en formato PDS (Photoshop) a un centro de copiado para impresores.
Ahí te pueden hacer un fotolito de alta resolución totalmente negro, que es mucho mejor que una impresión láser.


----------



## Inderlard (Jun 22, 2022)

Hola y gracias por leerme.
Desde hace algún tiempo he estado tratando de hacer mis propias PCBs, con anterioridad he hecho un par de PCBs con el método de transferencia, pero eran muy básicas.
Actualmente no tengo insoladora por que se me rompió, pero si una impresora 3D de resina, la Anycubic Photon S, así que buscando info encontré esto:





Ahora, el problema viene a la hora de pasar la PCB por el carbonato de sodio y es que hay partes donde la película fotosensible no se van a pesar de que si deberían, es una PCB mas precisa de lo que he hecho antes por lo que os voy a dejar unas imágenes explicando mejor el problema.


Esta es la placa en el programa de diseño (EAGLE)



Estas dos imágenes muestran las distancias mas pequeñas que hay entre pistas "0.648" (Las pistas son de 0.2)

En esta imagen muestro como se ha ido gran parte de la película pero no entre algunas pistas (Y tampoco entre los dos pads se arriba a la derecha)


En esta se ve como se deshace antes la pista que lo que debería irse entre estas


Considero que las posibles causas son:
1. La tolerancia entre pistas es demasiado pequeña (Es verdad que 0.65mm es poco, pero en el video, la PCB que hace, hay zonas donde debe tener un espaciado similar o menor y eso no justifica por que entre los 2 pads de arriba a la derecha tampoco se va) de ser posible, me gustaría que alguien me verificase cual es la distancia entre pistas mínima que debería usar por que no he encontrado nada e igual estoy haciendo una gran tontearía poniendo una distancia absurdamente pequeña...

2. Mi película fotosensible tiene una calidad pésima (Esta es la que menos pongo en duda, ya que tengo falta de experiencia no he podido probar muchas)

3. El método de la impresora no funciona (Dudo de esta por que el principio es el mismo, la PCB queda bien grabada y en el video no parece haber ningún pero, pero esta posibilidad es por lo que he comentado anteriormente que no tengo insoladora y uso este método)


----------

